# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Metush Krasniqin

## fegi

Përurohet libri më i ri për Metush Krasniqin
Këto ditë doli nga shtypi monografia "Metush Krasniqi" (Personalitet integrues i Lëvizjes Kombëtare), e autorit Selatin Novosella, në të cilën gjerësisht ndriçohet jeta dhe vepra atdhetare e njërit prej figurave më të mëdha të lëvizjes kombëtare shqiptare në ish-Jugosllavi për çlirimin dhe bashkimin e trojeve shqiptare


Postuar më, 18 tetor 2011 - Këto ditë doli nga shtypi monografia "Metush Krasniqi" (Personalitet integrues i Lëvizjes Kombëtare), e autorit Selatin Novosella, në të cilën gjerësisht ndriçohet jeta dhe vepra atdhetare e njërit prej figurave më të mëdha të lëvizjes kombëtare shqiptare në ish-Jugosllavi për çlirimin dhe bashkimin e trojeve shqiptare. Sipas autorit të kësaj vepre, Metush Krasniqit, si rrallë ndonjë atdhetari tjetër, i shkon thënia e Hasan Prishtinës: "Para se me folë nji fjalë, matem shumë e mbasendej flas. Por, mundem me ju sigurue që zakon i em asht me mbajt nji fjalë që më del nga goja. Parimin tem nuk mund t'a ndrroj jo për nji ministri, por as për nji kambë mbretnore!"
Libri është i strukturuar në nëntë kapituj. Në kapitullin e parë flitet për familjen dhe kontributin në lëmin e arsimit; në kapitullin e dytë për themelimin e Partisë Revolucionare për Bashkimin e Tokave Shqiptare me shtetin amë; në kapitullin e tretë për kontinuitetin e veprimtarisë atdhetare për çlirim e bashkim kombëtar; në kapitullin e katërt për Lëvizjen Nacional-Çlirimtare të Kosovës dhe viseve të tjera shqiptare në Jugosllavi (LNÇKVSHJ); në kapitullin e pestë vendimi i pushtetit jugosllav për likuidimin fizik të Metush Krasniqit; në të shtatin - Metush Krasniqi në kujtimet e familjarëve dhe të miqve; në të tetin vlerësimi i veprës së Metush Krasniqit, ndërsa në të fundit dokumente nga gjykimet e tij në gjykatat jugosllave.
Librin e botoi Shoqata e të Burgosurve Politikë të Kosovës, Prishtinë 2011, faqe 450.http://www.gazetalajm.info/kulture/1...Krasniqin.html

----------


## Mexhid Yvejsi

Mexhid Yvejsi, Gjakovë

Botime të reja: Metush Krasniqi
(Personalitet integrues i Lëvizjes Kombëtare) 

   Këto ditë në Prishtinë doli nga shtypi monografia "Metush Krasniqi" (Personalitet integrues i Lëvizjes Kombëtare), shkruar nga Selatin Novosella.
  Në këtë libër ndriçohet jeta dhe vepra atdhetare e njërit prej figurave më të mëdha të lëvizjes kombëtare shqiptare në ish-Jugosllavi për çlirimin dhe bashkimin e trojeve shqiptare.
Libri  apo monografia "Metush Krasniqi" (Personalitet integrues i Lëvizjes Kombëtare), shkruar nga Selatin Novosella, përmban nëntë kapituj. 
Në kapitullin e parë flitet për familjen dhe kontributin në lëmin e arsimit.
Në kapitullin e dytë për themelimin e Partisë Revolucionare për Bashkimin e Tokave Shqiptare me shtetin amë.
Në kapitullin e tretë për vazhdimësinë e veprimtarisë atdhetare për çlirim e bashkim kombëtar.
Në kapitullin e katërt për Lëvizjen Nacional-Çlirimtare të Kosovës dhe viseve të tjera shqiptare në Jugosllavi (LNÇKVSHJ).
Në kapitullin e pestë vendimi i pushtetit jugosllav për likuidimin fizik të Metush Krasniqit.
Në kapitullin e shtatë - Metush Krasniqi në kujtimet e familjarëve dhe të miqve.
Në kapitullin e tetë shkruhet për vlerësimin e veprës së Metush Krasniqit, ndërsa në kapitullin e nëntë, të fundit, paraqiten dokumente nga gjykimet e tij në gjykatat jugosllave.

Librin e botoi Shoqata e të Burgosurve Politikë të Kosovës, Prishtinë 2011. Libri ka 450. 

  Kush ishte Metush Krasniqi?

   Metush Krasniqi lindi më 19 gusht 1928 në fshatin Dajkoc të Komunës së Kamenicës  (Dardanës). Shkollën fillore, klasat e para i kreu në gjuhën serbe në fshatin Hodanoc, ndërsa katër klasët tjera gjatë viteve 1942-1946 i kreu në Gjilan në gjuhën shqipe.
    Gjatë viteve 1947-1949 kreu një kurs pedagogjik në Pejë dhe Gjakovë, ndërsa në vitin 1950 diplomoi në Shkollën Normale të Gjakovës. Në vitin 1950-1951 filloi punën si mësues në shkollën fillore në Shipashnicë të Epërme.
    I frymëzuar nga veprimtarët e LNDSH, në Shipashnicë së bashku me kolegët e vet themeloi organizatën ilegale "Partia Revolucionare për Bashkimin e Tokave Shqiptare me Shtetin Amë". Autoritetet e arsimit vetëm një vit më vonë Metush Krasniqin e transferojnë në shkollën fillore të Strezovcit, fshat ky në komunë të Dardanës. Aty punoi një vit dhe u transferua në Hogosht. Pas një viti Metush Krasniqin e transferuan në shkollën fillore të Muçivërcit dhe në vitin shkollor 1955-1956 me vendimin e organeve arsimore të Rrethit të Dardanes (ish-Kamenicës), shkolla 8 klasëshe e Muçivërcit me gjithë arsimtarët dhe mjetet mësimore bartet në Roganë dhe për çudi po me atë vendim Metush Krasniqin e emëruan drejtor të shkollës në këtë fshat shkollë kjo e cila sot mban emrin e këtij atdhetari të denjë.
   Në vitin 1957 pas ndjekjeve dhe burgosjeve detyrohet të shpërngulet në Shkup. Atje krahas punës në arsim me një përkushtim të veçantë vepron në organizatën "Partia Revolucionare..."
  Në nëntor të vitit 1958 Metush Krasniqin do ta burgosin dhe e dënuan me 18 vjet burg të rëndë prej të cilave i mbanë vetëm 8 vite. Pas daljes nga burgu Metush Krasniqi i kaloi disa vite në fshatin e lindjes në Dajkoc. I entuziazmuar nga hovi që kishte marrë shkollimi, Metush Krasniqi më pas do të regjistrohet në Fakultetin Juridik në Prishtinë, dhe në vitin 1970 u punësua në shkollën e mesme teknike "19 Nëntori" në Prishtinë. Mirëpo, axha Metushin as këtu nuk e lanë të punoj qetë. Me një vendim të Dushan Ristiqit - Kryetar i KK të LKJ të Prishtinës dhe të kryeudbashit në Gjilan Aleksandar Cana Periç, Metush Krasniqin e larguan nga procesi edukativo-arsimor.
  Meqë atdhetari Metush Krasniqi gëzonte një autoritet të madh në mesin e rinisë shkollore dhe universitare në Kosovë e në Maqedoni, ai kishte formuar një rreth të gjerë shokësh besnik, ishin ata si : Hasan Dermaku, Rexhep Mala e Skënder Kastrati, Njazi Korça nga Gëmica, Kadri Zeka nga Poliçka, Ethem e Fehmi Bajrami nga Malisheva e Gjilanit ; Rexhep Elmazi e  Rafet Bajrami nga Gjilani ; Jusuf Gërvalla, Zeqir Gërvallën e Sabri Novosellën në Prishtinë e shumë të tjerë.
   Në vitin 1976 Metush Krasniqi vihet në krye të Organizatës "Lëvizja Nacional-Çlirimtare e Kosovës dhe e Viseve tjera Shqiptare në Jugosllavi" LNÇKVSHJ. Gjatë atyre viteve bënë përpjekje për bashkimin e të gjitha grupeve ilegale në një organizatë të fuqishme. Metush Krasniqi gjatë viteve të 80-ta punoi në ilegalitet të thellë, por megjithatë UDB-a përmes informatoreve shqiptar, dinte për aktivitetin e Metushit dhe më 4 nëntor 1981 sërish burgoset, torturohet rëndë nga udbashi i Anamoravës Selim Brosha e shume të tjerë. Pas katër muaj lirohet në gjendje të rëndë shëndetësore.
   Më 4 nëntor 1985 Metush Krasniqi sërish burgoset dhe gjatë shtatë muaj e pesëmbëdhjetë ditëve sa e mbajtën në burgjet e Prishtinës e të Mitrovicës, rrahet e torturohet në mënyrat më mizore. Pasi ishte i dërmuar për vdekje UDB-a më 16 qershor 1986 e liron nga burgu dhe më 15 tetor 19896 ky atdhetar i devotshëm duke mos pasur shërim ndërroi jetë. Varrimi i tij u bë në fshatin e lindjes në Dajkoc.

   Mexhid Yvejsi, Gjakovë

----------

